# Office wear shopping/Personal shopper



## anks (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi,

I am new to london and looking to do some office wear shopping tommorrow. I would ideally prefer to do so with a Personal shopper. Can someone advise me on which stores would be open tommorrow i.e. 15th nov, sunday in around windsor/reading and preferably a place i could get a personal shopper too.

Tx
anks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

All big stores will be open, but restricted to 6 hours - usually 10.30 to 4.30, but sometimes 12 noon to 6. 
For a personal shopper, you need to go to a 'prestigious' store like Selfridges, House of Fraser (a store in Reading The Oracle) or Debenhams: Department Store Online - Retailer for Clothing, Electrical, and Furniture Brands You will need to make an appointment - a bit short notice?


----------



## vickyblue (Nov 18, 2009)

Im new in US to, someone how knows the best shopping in Miami?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

vickyblue said:


> Im new in US to, someone how knows the best shopping in Miami?



You've posted this on the British forum. You should be on the American

Jo xx


----------



## vickyblue (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry im new at this, thanks


----------

